# West Chester fishing?



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

Hello, I was just curious if anyone had any descent spots in and around West Chester. I have lived here for years, but I feel like all of my better spots are disappearing due to developement and people just not allowing me to fish anymore. Any ideas would be appreiciated thanks.


----------



## Santa2ya (Oct 1, 2007)

mjchiodi said:


> I have lived here for years, but I feel like all of my better spots are disappearing due to developement and people just not allowing me to fish anymore.


My sentiments exactly. 
There are a lot of retention ponds that where stocked by the state when first built. Then came along bait snachers. You know, them fella's with a cast net just looking for free bait. So the ponds got restocked by Schumacher and signs went up. You are allowed to fish at the retention ponds on Beckett (where the sharp curve is). Best pond of the 3 is the big one closest to the apartments.


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

really i thought there was just baitfish in those all i ever see there are guys with buckets and ultralights. Any bass or catfish?


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

dont bother with those ponds, fish the rivers once they get down the fishing is much better, gmr and lmr are 15 minutes from you. the ponds are nice right now when the everything is blown out, but i'd rather fish isabela


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

yeah thats what ive been doing lately lmr mostly and a few farm ponds in morrow.


----------



## HaroldtheMeek (May 28, 2005)

Have you ever tried the state owned lake at the VOA park near the corner of the Cox Road extension and Hamilton Mason?
I tried it once last year and though i was targeting bluegill, I ended up catching quite a few largemouth. Nothing big, the largest only 14 inches or so, but still fun to catch.
It is a pay to fish lake and if I remember correctly the cost is 7$ for West Chester and Liberty Township residents


----------



## Red The Fisherman (Oct 1, 2006)

VOA is a good lake, the discount prices are for Butler Co. residents. This lake also has hybrid bass, cats, smallmouth & Texas hybrid bluegills. They also have an after 5p.m. special, I think it's $2 ! This lake has got alot harder(to fish with lures), the fish have become bait dependent.


----------



## mjchiodi (Mar 14, 2008)

Are you allowed to use your own boat on VOA? I just bought an 8' pond prowler from bass pro and I really wanna get out and use it?


----------



## stzeiser (Aug 30, 2007)

you cant use your own boat i think you can use yor own trolling motor


----------



## TrenchMouth (Jan 2, 2008)

Santa2ya said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> There are a lot of retention ponds that where stocked by the state when first built. Then came along bait snachers. You know, them fella's with a cast net just looking for free bait. So the ponds got restocked by Schumacher and signs went up. You are allowed to fish at the retention ponds on Beckett (where the sharp curve is). Best pond of the 3 is the big one closest to the apartments.


where is the best place to park to access the ponds on Beckett Road? and is there something you have to pay or do you just need a fishing license? thanks.


----------

